# [SOLVED] Re: Help with Realtek 11n USB wireless adapter



## frankc916 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi I have a similar yet maybe more complicated problem. I also recently purchased a Realtek 11n USB wireless LAN adapter and it was working fine but slow with my older netgear g router. i changed the router out with a buffalo n router and now its says its connected for 90 Mbps and I've even seen 120 Mbps in the wireless internet connection status but its even slower now. Any ideas why or how I can resolve this issue?

btw..I have no issues in the device manager


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Help with Realtek 11n USB wireless adapter*

i have moved to networking forum 

what driver did you use ?

post back the following information 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* How to identify hardware in Device Manager *

right click on the device with a yellow!

from the menu choose
*properties*
Click on the Details Tab
Under the Property - drop down 
Select *hardware ids*
Right click and select all
Then right click again and select copy
Copy and paste that information here

You should see a code *similar* to this 

*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_008A&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34*

please reply with the full code for your device(s)

The portion of the code highlighted in RED is the Vendor ID and the portion highlighted in GREEN is the Device ID. In this example: 

PCI\VEN_*8086*&DEV_*008A*&SUBSYS_53058086&REV_34

Vendor ID = *8086 *
Device ID = *008A *

Post back those two numbers make sure we know which is vendor ID and which is device ID

These codes can be looked up at this site PCI Vendor and Device Lists 

As an example the link for that database tells us that;
Vendor ID code *8086 * is for this vendor - *Intel Corporation*
Device ID code *008A * is for this device - *Intel Centrino Wireless-N1030 *


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## frankc916 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Help with Realtek 11n USB wireless adapter*

i used the default driver that came with the hardware, i installed from the cd

USB\VID_0BDA&PID_8176&REV_0200&SS

Vendor Search Results

No matches found for: "0BDA"

Device Search Results

Returning 2 matches for: "8176"
Sorted by: Device ID

Device Id	Chip Description	Vendor Id	Vendor Name
0x8176	Subsys_818410EC	0x10EC	Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
0xc110	Parallel PCI Express Card (Manhattan 158176)	0x1415	Oxford Semiconductor Ltd - now part of PLX Technology
its the realtek


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Help with Realtek 11n USB wireless adapter*

Realtek

scroll down this page 
Realtek
to 
*RTL8188CUS*

Utility and Driver Auto Installation Program 
(Support XP/Vista/Win7/Win8)(Install Shield v1.00.0199)	
1021.3.0912.2012	
2012/11/8

download the file and double click - it should auto install


----------



## frankc916 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Help with Realtek 11n USB wireless adapter*

OK and thanks for the help so far but what I was saying is that I'm not having problems with my wireless device's driver, as I've shown in the uploaded screenshots, but I think it's maybe more of a settings issue with the router. Like I said before, I used to have a older Netgear Wireless-G Router WGR614v9 installed that was working fine that I replaced with a BUFFALO WZR2-G300N Wireless-N NFINITI Router because it's newer but now it's slower than before. That's where this issue is coming from. I could switch back to the Netgear router but shouldn't the Buffalo be faster? It's rated @ 300mbps while the Netgear is only 54mbps. And the issue isn't my ISP. I'm not being throttled, I've got a pretty good CPU and RAM combo, there is not much interference as I'm only 20-30ft away from the AP and some other devices on the same network are experiencing same problem but at the same time some aren't.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Help with Realtek 11n USB wireless adapter*

your showing a speed of 120mbps - so thats much faster than 54 - BUT whats the speed of your ISP - that will be the limiting factor 
i dont think this is a wireless issue 

theres a lot of confusion and misinformation on the speeds with routers 
you are unlikely to get 300mbps

what are the settings in the router and the settings properties on the adapter
are you using 2.4 - do you have the 40mhz range enabled 
also do you have a 5ghz setting ?


----------



## frankc916 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Help with Realtek 11n USB wireless adapter*

it was the router firmware. just needed to be updated to work correctly. now its really fast.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Help with Realtek 11n USB wireless adapter*

I'll mark this thread as solved glad your issue has cleared up now thanks for posting back.


----------

